

Microsoft integrates Outlook with Facebook  - captaincrunch
http://nz1.us/technology/microsoft-integrates-outlook-with-facebook/

======
byoung2
This seems like a very strange combination. For email, my girlfriend and I
both use Outlook for work, since our companies use Exchange for email. But at
home and everywhere else, we use Gmail for email, and Facebook for social
networking. I could be wrong, but I think most people are like us in that they
wouldn't want Facebook tied in with their work email, and I bet most people
don't use Outlook at home.

------
nudge
I just have to say, I really dislike what you've done here. You can't just
take mashable's story, harvest it into your own site, and then post it back
here as if your site has anything to do with it. It's just bad form. And the
'related reading' section, which is full of affiliate links, makes it even
sleazier.

(For anybody wondering, captaincrunch launched nz1.us earlier today on HN as a
news aggregator)

If you want to build an aggregator, that's fine. But don't spam HN. It's
scummy and it's bizarre that you think you can get away with it.

Link to the original story next time. The author deserves it.

~~~
captaincrunch
Does the AP not do this? Anyhow, I appreciate speaking up as I would have
never known. I'll be sure to only link the the originating sources out of
respect for my peers here.

